# What My Soap Says About Me



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2021)

I bought a bottle of Old Spice body wash called "Swagger". Here is what the fine print says about what type of man uses this product.
"_....is for the man that holds the complete works of Aristotle in one hand and a delicious sandwich in the other."_
Now, I have the sandwich part down pat but it doesn't go far beyond that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

_What my soap says about me, is that I am clean, now.
_


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)

_a delicious sandwich in the other."_

That's just wrong, it should be a *sword* in the other.

Nobody swaggers when they're reading and eating a sandwich.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)

What my soap says about me...wow, she smells good!


----------



## Devi (Nov 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I bought a bottle of Old Spice body wash called "Swagger". Here is what the fine print says about what type of man uses this product.
> "_....is for the man that holds the complete works of Aristotle in one hand and a delicious sandwich in the other."_
> <snip>


_What?!!_


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> _a delicious sandwich in the other."_
> 
> That's just wrong, it should be a *sword* in the other.
> 
> Nobody swaggers when they're reading and eating a sandwich.


True but you live longer..........


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> True but you live longer..........


I get it...
"He who lives by the sword, shall die by the sword"


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I get it...
> "He who lives by the sword, shall die by the sword"


You have seen the difference between the Gladiators of ancient Rome and the online game nerds of today. (sad)


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> _What my soap says about me, is that I am clean, now.
> _


Interesting you mentioned soap.  I just ordered a soap making kit (for beginners of course) from Amazon.  It's something I've always wanted to try.  Now I have the time so there's no stopping me now!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2021)

S. Mary Cole said:


> Interesting you mentioned soap.  I just ordered a soap making kit (for beginners of course) from Amazon.  It's something I've always wanted to try.  Now I have the time so there's no stopping me now!


Oh that's exciting! I wrote a thread about that a long time ago using videos from YouTube. You can make such beautiful soaps.

 I don't have the room or means to sell any soaps or I would get into it myself.

Hopefully you'll post some pictures of your finished products or even in progress.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2021)

I try to buy "natural" soap bars for sensitive skin. They are somewhat pricey, but last a fair while. That's the type of gift I request from my daughter when she asks what I want for birthday or Xmas.

I used to have an online acquaintance who made lovely soap bars. She sent me a box full of every soap she made, simply because I'd encouraged her. I was making sterling/natural stone jewellery at the time, which I sent her as a thank you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2021)

I use liquid soaps mostly because it is easier to lather all over using the applicator on a long handle.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I bought a bottle of Old Spice body wash called "Swagger". Here is what the fine print says about what type of man uses this product.
> "_....is for the man that holds the complete works of Aristotle in one hand and a delicious sandwich in the other."_
> Now, I have the sandwich part down pat but it doesn't go far beyond that.


Either way, hard to picture someone eating a sandwich, reading Aristotle, and soaping their body at the same time under a spray of water. hmm..


----------



## Llynn (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> fine print says about what type of man uses this product.
> "_....is for the man that holds the complete works of Aristotle in one hand and a delicious sandwich in the other."_



I think it's funny to remember, that these sorts of product descriptions and labels, that have nothing to do with the product,
are likely written by someone who has never used the product;
And even more likely, by someone who does _not meet that description himself or herself, either!  _


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2021)

My soap says I like to smell good.....cheaply.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I bought a bottle of Old Spice body wash called "Swagger".



I've used Old Spice "Classic" Deodorant for years.  It's Slogan is "If your grandfather hadn't worn it, you wouldn't exist".  I guess that formula has been around for decades.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 13, 2021)

I have sensitive delicate skin


----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

It says, you're clean now : get out of the shower and stop wasting water


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2021)

I mistakingly thought this thread subject was "what my Soup says about me!". I was going to say I love most legumes type soup but they don't love me!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I mistakingly thought this thread subject was "what my Soup says about me!". I was going to say I love most legumes type soup but they don't love me!


When I first read the thread, I was thinking Soap Operas -  I was thinking Bold and the Beautiful


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2021)

You really like lavender.


----------



## Devi (Nov 15, 2021)

We use olive oil soap — Olive Oil Soap Bar - Handmade 100% Pure Natural & Vegan. Very nice.


----------

